# 2015 Traps are set!!!



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

I have six up already. I have located three feral hives on the farm this late winter/early spring. I already knew of one colony, it's been in an old abandoned house on the back of the farm for at least 13 years. I have placed an old deep hive body with a frame of old brood comb near it. The feral hives in the trees are entirely too high for anything except fishing for a swarm. 
The traps there are the pulp type traps. I have old brood comb in them, but only chunks of it from cut outs and some old frames that needed reworking. Probably would have been better with a frame of old brood, but I used what I had. I also use LGO in some, the swarm lure in others. Hopefully we'll all have some success. 
As everyone say, "beekeeping is local", old timer beekeepers here feel due to our late winter weather, that the swarm season will be 3-4 weeks behind the usual in middle Tennessee.


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

JanO said:


> I just set my traps up. I know, it's early for my area, but I couldn't help myself. I'm anxious to see if Swarm Commander really works. I've got one trap set up on the same tree that I caught a swarm in last year in the woods, and another one about 30' over and 6' up from a feral hive that lives in a tree along my driveway. About 10' away from both of them I put identical traps up baited with LGO. None of these have ever been used before and have only 1 frame of black comb, just to keep it even. I don't expect any of them will get a lot of action anytime soon and I'll have to add bait a time or two, but I keep thinking that this year is going to be the exception for the Pac. NW due to our unusually warm winter and swarms are going to start much earlier then normal. So, they're up and ready in case a swarm decides cut loose earlier then expected, and we shall see which one the bees prefer.


Hey JanO...any success yet? I'm waiting to hear the good news!


----------



## beepeep (Feb 8, 2015)

70 degrees any sunny predicted 3/27. I have 2 swarm traps I will put out.


----------



## SwampCat (Jul 14, 2011)

The directions that came with my Nasonnov swarm lure said don't put your trap within 250 yards of the hives you are trying to trap. Anyone had success with a trap near their bees?


----------



## JanO (Dec 3, 2013)

rsderrick said:


> Hey JanO...any success yet? I'm waiting to hear the good news!


No, nothing to tell yet. It's still kind of early around here, but since our winter was so warm I don't think it'll hurt to get a jump on swarm season. Now, if someone will just tell Mother Nature to stop all this rain we've been having the bees might start cooperating. 


"70 degrees any sunny predicted 3/27. I have 2 swarm traps I will put out."

Yippee! I'm looking forward to some sun!


----------



## Aggravated Farmer (Mar 18, 2015)

Is trapping a swarm easy compared to collecting a swarm? thinking about giving it a go. Still to cold for the bees to fly here.


----------

